# home depot



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

do theses guys cut Styrofoam to size for you


----------



## bailey (Apr 24, 2010)

i dont think so

bailey


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

no they dont do anything nice for you there! haha


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

maybe the boys @ Rona might be more helpful.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

^ Not usually. Most times, if they are willing to cut for you, you will have to pay for it. Plus, you aren't guaranteed it will be a straight cut, or at the right measurement. Better to do it yourself. Are you just trying to get it cut so it'll fit in a vehicle? Or cut to finish specs?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Styrofoam you could just bring a straight edge with you and an exacto knife. Easy to cut. Just gotta take your time a bit to ensure nice edges, but still easy.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

thats very true did not even think of that LOL


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Be sure to cut it outside.. lol last time I cut styrofoam left a huge mess in the house!


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I cut a top out for my stand this week with a straight edge and a scalpel, easy to do, good results. After the cuts were done I used a lighter to smooth the edges out.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

L!$A said:


> Be sure to cut it outside.. lol last time I cut styrofoam left a huge mess in the house!


Agreed...my wife was not pleased.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I get all kinds of stuff cut at home depot for free. Is it just the low cut tank tops then. LMFAO*


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

for and 180 gallon tank how thick should i go half inch is that ok to set the tank on . our is bigger better


----------

